# Iphone deleted message restore?



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

If i restore deleted messages on an iPad will it alert the Iphone that it’s linked to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Ring ring.....

Nobody is connected to those old memories.

Fear not....

No, is my final answer.

SCM


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Ring ring.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Will it restore his iPhone? I don’t want it to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

StillSearching said:


> Will it restore his iPhone? I don’t want it to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmm?


Uh, no.

I neither want, nor, not want, for a restorative answer.

To restore the I Phone, you need to grasp it very tightly, not letting any part of it to touch the eyebrow of the eyepad.

Else, conjunctivitis will spread to both. Then your 'not want' will become reality.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

If the Iphone is backed up on a PC with ITunes (or if you backup the device with Itunes), you can run a program called "iPhone Backup Extractor" to recover "some" deleted content such as text messages. It may not get you everything. But it will get you recently deleted pictures and text messages. Im not sure that you can back up a different device with the same icloud account and expect to get anything. If you are trying to recover info off of a phone, you should work with a backup from that phone.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

But if you already distrust you partner this much, you should probably just leave them. Sorry, I am recovering from a relationship with a serial cheater. If you dont trust someone, I believe the relationship is already over. I dont give people second chances anymore. Life is to short for dealing with a cheater.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

it-guy said:


> But if you already distrust you partner this much, you should probably just leave them. Sorry, I am recovering from a relationship with a serial cheater. If you dont trust someone, I believe the relationship is already over. I dont give people second chances anymore. Life is to short for dealing with a cheater.




Yup my wife is a serial cheater. I’m trying to help a friend out. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Depends on how you go about it.

If you use an app like Dr Fone or iPhone Backup Extractor that’s already been loaded onto a Mac or PC on which an iTunes backup has already been collected and then taken offline, all should be OK. Downloading a backup from iCloud, on the other hand, will likely generate either an alert or a two-factor authentication prompt.

If, however, you attempt to restore an iPhone or iPad backup to the actual device from which the backup was taken (you can’t restore an iPhone backup to an iPad or vice verse), an alert may be generated.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

StillSearching said:


> Yup my wife is a serial cheater. I’m trying to help a friend out. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool Man. No Offence implied


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

it-guy said:


> But if you already distrust you partner this much, you should probably just leave them. Sorry, I am recovering from a relationship with a serial cheater. If you dont trust someone, I believe the relationship is already over. I dont give people second chances anymore. Life is to short for dealing with a cheater.



I like knowing the whole truth -- or as much as I can -- before making a decision.

Do you have a problem with that?


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> I like knowing the whole truth -- or as much as I can -- before making a decision.
> 
> Do you have a problem with that?


I do not have a problem with that.


----------

